# How long between failed treatment & AF?



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just wondered if anyone knew how long it would take for my AF to arrive after failed d/r?
Didn't make it to stimms, and was injecting buserilin for 6 weeks..

My natural cycle seems to have vanished, and i'm wondering how long before the AF puts in an appearance!!

Cheers!

Claire
xx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi 
so sorry that things haven't gone well for you  
it could take a good few weeks for your period to come back 6 to 8 weeks.
you could get something from your doctor after about 6 weeks to bring them on.
your body will take time to adjust, and your hormones are properly all over the place
be kind to yourself and your partner, its a huge dissapointment to you both.
make sure to go to your review appointment with your clinic, 
they can talk you through what happened and give you potions for future treatments. 
different drugs etc.
make a list of questions you want to ask them.
wishing you all the best for the future, try to stay positive and keep focused on your
dream of becoming a mum 
hopefully you will be successful with ivf, but there are other options
embryo adoption (abroad)
adoption
surrogacy
sending you lots of


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Michelleag, OMG 6-8 weeks, oh well.

Congrats to you on your pg, hope you're enjoying it!

xx


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

Am sorry to interject but I have just had my 5th failed cycle and had a bfn over 2 wks ago. I have normally got my af after about 3-s days after stopping the progesterone but this time its been really weird. I am sorry for tmi but I have had a lot of black (not even brown) and quite a lot of lumps and bits coming out but no real bleeding this has been going on for 12 days now (sorry again for sharing so much gory info). I spoke to my doc yesterday who is sending me for bts and ultra sound tomorrow to check what's going on but I have really sore boobs - so much so that taking my bra off at night is quite painful _ and coz I have been preg 3x before I can honestly say this is exactly the same symptons. I have done another hpt which was negative so I really don't know what's going on.Has anyone ever had something like this?


----------

